# adobe illustrator cs2 font problems



## irelyndfaye (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi,
I just loaded adobe illustrator cs2 on my computer and for some reason I can't save any of my work with type in it. The warnings say "only fonts with the appropriate permission bits will be embedded." It wasn't doing this two days ago now it is. If I try to save just artwork it will save. If I try to save artwork and text it just says an unknown error has occured. 
My os is windows xp.
Thanks for your help
Jaime


----------



## nidhi2209 (Mar 14, 2008)

irelyndfaye said:


> Hi,
> I just loaded adobe illustrator cs2 on my computer and for some reason I can't save any of my work with type in it. The warnings say "only fonts with the appropriate permission bits will be embedded." It wasn't doing this two days ago now it is. If I try to save just artwork it will save. If I try to save artwork and text it just says an unknown error has occured.
> My os is windows xp.
> Thanks for your help
> Jaime


i have the same problem, but the dialogue box says "an unknown error has occured" and AI CS2 gets unresponsive.

Please help!


----------



## klaus and paul (Jun 11, 2008)

yes me too, what can I do about it? please help!!


----------



## Dougiefresh66 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wierd, what kind of fonts are they True Type ? what are the actual font names , I would like to try this myself to see if I can can help, but I may not have that problem as I have ILLUSTRATOR CS2 and CS3 installed ...I never had that problem before either...hmmmmm


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

> only fonts with the appropriate permission bits will be embedded


Are you saving your artwork in PDF format?

This message usually appears when saving in PDF to warn you that some of the fonts you are using do not have the proper permissions to be embedded (saves within) the pdf and might appear incorrectly to your recipient if he does not have the font installed on the system. Try changing the fonts on the artwork one at the time to isolate the one that is causing you trouble. If you can't isolate it, your setting might be to have the warning label pop-up automatically. You can disable that.

As for the unknown error message... no clue... AS it seems to fix most AI problems, I'll ask.. Have you tried deleting your preferences then restarting the program?


----------



## oxygen365 (Feb 23, 2009)

This illustrator save problem is some kind of bug/conflict with Illustrator and Reader. It happens to me when I use any text. Rasterizing fonts allows me to save (a poor solution).
I found a list of possible fixes on Adobeforums. I was hoping to see more feedback before doing anything because I don't have Reader 8 installed (like the people in the discussion.)
http://www.adobeforums.com/[email protected]@.3bbd130c/54


----------

